# What is your attraction spectrum? Do you have a specific physical type?



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

*What is your attraction spectrum? What types of people are you attracted to? What is your range? Or do you have a specific physical type?
*

My preferences:
I don't have a specific physical type that I'm attracted to, but IRL I'm probably drawn more to the guys with dark hair, brown eyes, & a nice smile. I like sweet, strong, charismatic men. I want to feel protected, by my guy, so I usually go for the big guys, the more manly, the better. Softens my rough INTJ edges. 
:wink:
My height range would be from 5'8/1.76 & up, I'm 5'5/1.67. I prefer someone with some meat on their bones, at least 200lbs/90kg. & above. Hair, no hair, doesn't matter to me. Skin or eye color, does not matter either.

I think *Kevin James* is a sexy, loyal, funny guy. 
He's on the short end at 5'8/1.76
A little over weight but still attractive.

* *















*LL Cool J* is hot!
Height 6'2/1.88
In great shape, bald, & sensual.

* *
















*Jason Momoa* is the man I would consider my, most ideal.
Height 6'4/1.95 He's so pretty!!!
Long hair, tats, scars, outdoorsy, good-natured, sweetie.

* *












I might have a thing for Polynesian men?







Roman Reigns :drooling:




Edit: I was reminded of the age range, for me it would be, no more than 5 years younger, up to 15 years older.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

My ENFJ was a cross between Ron Livingston & Freddie Prinze Jr.

* *


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Im attracted to in shape, active, considerate, intelligent men who are at least 3 inches taller than me. I definitely prefer more regular facial features as opposed to strong or unusual ones. I HATE long hair on most men. Too much/to little muscle/fat is a deal breaker. Couldn't care less about race/ethnicity.


----------



## metamorph (Oct 16, 2018)

Definitely someone active and in-shape, but probably not a runner because I'm really, really attracted to a tall and broad build - someone really muscular. Beyond that, honestly just like the face of a Hemsworth (nbd not like it's v hard to find or my standards are unreasonably high or anything). The chiseled jaw and really bright or really dark eyes (polarizing in some way) with a great smile and thick hair - u g h. I don't really care for an exact color/shade of eyes, skin, or hair or anything. 

Someone really cultured is super important, too. That's not a physical trait, but I really need someone who's eloquent, yet entertaining and outgoing, and really just enjoys experiencing the more refined aspects of culture. 

Met my dream twice, but one was an ISTP and between the two of us communication and commitment were both a very real nightmare and we never made it work, and the other looked like a Greek god but I had no romantic interest so I'm pretty much just really close friends with both of them now lol RIP.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Sweet & funny? You are measuring man up to unrealistic standards of likability and humor, ya knows those comedians are photoshopped to sound sweet & funny.

In that spirit... I am more frequently attracted to opposite of my own color palette, redheads and blondes with pale and alabaster skin tones are easy on the eyes, but that's more about frequency then a set rule - my last ex had a beautiful olive skin tone, before her I've dated a Chinese girl who was attractive when she was sober which turned out to be super rare so that ended, and I've had a crush on a black girl, so there are certainly exceptions in regards to color.

More consistently I tend to like specific body features. A pronounced collarbone, a great butt (preferably with more to grab), shapely legs, and specifically for women - a bony high flare hip can go along way (The hourglass from when glass workers wanted to be hip with 1910s cubism). I have moods about boobs, sometimes big ones and sometimes smaller ones, I generally don't expect my partner's boobs to change according to my moods, but if someone did have that superpower... 

A friend of mine once commented that I often like "big foreheads", I've never noticed that until he said it - I guess the girls he is into do tend to have more rounded features then the ones I am into. Since then I have noticed some common facial features that work for me: Sharp facial features that at least somewhat follow the cheekbones outline, sharp chin, and I guess large foreheads. A big smile helps to reassure the part of me that's expecting women to need to bite their way out of harm's way, which I generally expect to happen on tuesdays.

Then I have preferences about the nether regions which nobody feels comfortable about because who the f' wants to feel judged about that? But it's not like I've ever felt unattracted to someone because of their nether regions (so far), it's more that if those preferences are met I tend to be more naturally drawn to them in foreplay - it's the point at which I am not doing it just for their enjoyment but because playing there is my new favorite activity.

Don't care about height, but I am 6'4, so my minimum requirement is the ability to walk with someone down the street without people assuming I've kidnapped them as a snack (on a non-tuesday).


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Me it’s more about chemistry as opposed to type of body. My current GF is 5.0 tall even and plump. I’m 6”4 240 so quite the difference. Usually the women I go for typically taller but this works for now


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm liking the fact, you two guys are tall. 




Tropes said:


> Sweet & funny? You are measuring man up to unrealistic standards of likability and humor, ya knows those comedians are photoshopped to sound sweet & funny.
> 
> *Then I have preferences about the nether regions which nobody feels comfortable about because who the f' wants to feel judged about that?* But it's not like I've ever felt unattracted to someone because of their nether regions (so far), it's more that if those preferences are met I tend to be more naturally drawn to them in foreplay - it's the point at which I am not doing it just for their enjoyment but because playing there is my new favorite activity.
> 
> Don't care about height, but I am 6'4, so my minimum requirement is the ability to walk with someone down the street without people assuming I've kidnapped them as a snack (on a non-tuesday).


Hey, you are pretty funny yourself. Do you care to elaborate on the bold question, just curious?


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Positive, slim but curvy, intelligent, responsible, has a good hobby (Cooking? Dancing? Singing? etc.), mature, within 2-3 years of my age.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

A well defined "hourglass shape" is something I prefer, usually ends up being athletic and non-obese ladies. 
Preferably short, 1.55 meters up to 1.7 meters.

I have a slight weakness for blondes and redheads, but I'm not picky about it specifically.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

All of the emotional _baldies _and receding hairliners, please.


* *


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Tallish and active..

I’m 6’5 so someone at least 5’6 

I go to the gym 4 or 5 times a week..and bike 7 times a week and climb stairs everyday. So I prefer someone very active... but not necessarily skinny. Hahah not a runner though  I can’t run.. I love hiking.

I also like blondes


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Mmmm said:


> Hey, you are pretty funny yourself.


I'm photoshopped too.



Mmmm said:


> Do you care to elaborate on the bold question, just curious?


A pronounced mons pubis can be sexy as hell, a cheeky labia majora with literal wiggle room for the grab gives a great texture to play with, and it's hard to say no to a good dose of pink sneakily trying to convince me it's blushing.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I probably have some personal types (character/soul/the person on the inside), but I don't have physical types. All my partners have been fairly different from each other, other than they're all women, lol. Generally speaking, its rare for me to find a potential partner ugly or unattractive if I find who they are internally attractive. I tend to feel most women are usually beautiful as a general rule. That only changes with their personality, for the better or worse.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I probably have some personal types (character/soul/the person on the inside), but I don't have physical types. All my partners have been fairly different from each other, other than they're all women, lol. Generally speaking, its rare for me to find a potential partner ugly or unattractive if I find who they are internally attractive. I tend to feel most women are usually beautiful as a general rule. That only changes with their personality, for the better or worse.


I wish everyone had that attitude.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Mmmm said:


> I wish everyone had that attitude.


I do too. The world can be a pretty harsh and shallow place, sometimes.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

This topic seems a bit superficial to me since I believe attraction is mostly about chemistry.
Having said that, physical traits are a major part of attraction in many ways.
So ...

Basically i'd like a guy to be about my height; 5'9" (177cm) give or take a couple of inches either way.
Weight no more than 180lbs (85kg). I'm not keen on unnecessary weight - nor skinny/underweight men.
I don't like facial hair (no beards), regular length hair that men have (no baldies or short cuts) and just a light covering of body hair. Colour wise, light brown would be nice.
Generally smooth/soft facial features with a great smile and (blue or intense green) eyes that you could drown in.
Age-wise, no more than five years older and less than ten years younger (i'm already in my mid 50's).

In terms of personality, somebody who is confident and relaxed (stable basically).
He needs to a have an easy going personality with a sense of humour whilst also being a responsible type.
I'm more an intellectual, so a guy who is emotionally 'in-touch' would complement me well.

Essentially just a 'normal' everyday guy ...
Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

I mean I would say I have preferences but no deal breakers. If you took the personality of someone I deeply loved and put it in a butt ugly body I would not stop feeling the love. So personally I can't make a criteria for physical looks, they just aren't the main thing for me. I would never ever feel like "oh I really like you but because of the way you look I just can't." For me it's all about the connection, the mind, the soul.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

The darling dozen in physicality

Essentials:
1. 2 or more inches taller than me
2. 'masculine' look overall (no 'boyishness' or 'pretty', please)
3. 'normal' fit body with some muscle (not too thin or overweight but not muscular in the extreme either)

Basics:
4. darker features 
5. similar age (mine to five years older)
6. good amount of muscle in legs -- a balanced look between a (strong) upper and lower body

Prefer:
7. good physical ability/coordination/reflexes (moves well/efficiently, not clumsy)
8. vibe slightly cold & heavy (immoveable), a serious facial expression is his default
9. body language shows he's obviously comfortable in his own skin/relaxed ('real' confidence, no bravado)

Ideal:
10. sexy hands
11. reasonably well dressed -- some style (awareness/competence/self standard) present but you can tell he doesn't prioritize clothes/try too hard/seek attention
12. some hint of depth/mystery to be uncovered (like his smile is wry rather than affable or his eyes belie a tenderness from deep within)


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I think about these preferences for fun, but don't take them too seriously. I'd say roughly about my height -- 5 ft 8 -- give or take a couple inches. Average weight or a little thinner (but if they're thinner, I prefer at least a little muscle definition. Not much.) Longer than average hair for a guy. I do not like the clean cut look. Race-wise, I do have a small preference for other blacks, but it's mostly unimportant.

I AM very particular about personality. I really like guys who are some mix of dorky, but also polite and personable. A lot of emotional sensitivity is a must, and they have to be emotionally mature with it; almost to a point where they'd be called feminine. Use of proper old fashioned manners are a huge win for me, as is the ability to poke fun at oneself. I love modesty, humility, and wholesomeness. Confidence is fine, but I have a lot of respect for men (and people in general) who take their existence with a grain of salt, if you will. Unfortunately it's super rare for me to meet men like this >.<

I mostly only have fictional representations of this. I kind of had a thing for Joel Barish from Eternal Sunshine (enneagram 9 types or other 6s usually do it for me. Sometimes 2s.) I thought his character was really sweet, especially for a man. The only change I'd make with him, ideally, is I'd need him to be a LITTLE more outgoing and expressive. 

Another example would have been Steve Carrell's character in 40 year old virgin (just, about 10-15 years younger. xD I'm 26.) Or Michael Cera's character in Juno. Joel Barish:


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

The pattern I find is:

95% of the time: they have dark hair 
90% of the time: they have brown eyes
85% of the time: they are 5ft11+
80% of the time: they are very introverted/reserved

I've found myself attracted to thin people but in general they're either unfit, slightly overweight and sometimes they are fit but not "slim".

My partner fits my pattern: Dark hair and eyes (he's indian), 6ft, introverted and reserved, fit but not thin. And damn, he has big arms and wide shoulders :blushed:


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I prefer N dom or at least perceivers' facial features. And not too much of a F or T-leaning face. Generally the faces I like also have proportionally long tongues.

Same height and body type as mine or close to. Healthy muscle/fat ratio. Good posture. No flatflabbysaggy butt. Wide lowish-profiled hips, small waist, tits are more about the shape than the size (tho one needs some size to get the shape). Super thin legs are nope. I don't care about the shape of shoulders and arms.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I stand at 5'10, 175lbs. Tan skin, broad shoulders, black hair, and dark brown eyes. I'm Asian with a slim athletic build. 

I would prefer my girl a little more free-spirited, someone who likes to go out or stay in, and is 420 friendly. I like my girl laid back and curvy; doesn't have to be rap video status, but just enough for me to feel the cushion when she sits on my lap.

I could date anyone from 4'11 to 6'0, but ideally from 5'3 to 5'7 is the range I prefer. I do have a thing for braids, curly hair, and glasses, so if she has any of those features she definitely has my attention. I would admit I do have a thing for blondes, but it honestly doesn't matter too much the hair or eye color when it really comes down to it.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

I have difficulties with this, I feel attracted to diff kinds of women, *in terms of physique*: 
- I kinda prefer white skin (don't exactly know why) but sure a lot of dark skin women drive me nuts
- dark or light hair is ok
- eye color doesn't matter, eye shape do shows a preferred type
- lips difficult to say
- body shape? CURVY!
- I prefer non thin over thin women (I'm athletic, I don't care)
- I prefer non tall women (I'm 1.90mts, I don't care)

*Important stuff*: I've noticed my interest and attraction increases heavily if I notice the woman has fluent conversation, wide range of vocabulary and smiles. That's all I can say at this point regarding general people (without knowing the person). Conversation, fast mind, fluid vocabulary, rich control of the voice and fast are the signature among all my relationships. Those are all physical traits or manifestations (regardless of personality or what's inside the person)

*Past*: had Gfs ranging from tall to short, white to dark skin, eye color (black, brown, dark and light brown, gray, green, grades of blue), thin, athletic, intensively sporty, non thin, fat (big!), voluptuous, dark hair, non dark, etc. That's why this is kinda difficult to me because my history of relationships show a wide range of variety. Chinese? third generation, black? never had the chance, they aren't common in my area, only dated one black woman. Been to countries with dark/black skin population and sure some of them looked amazing to my taste, some didn't (as local women do, some yes, some nope).


// I used to feel funny dating short women because I'm tall but turns out most tall guys (almost every single guy I know) have a thin for non tall women. Yes I had 2 GFs who were really tall, it felt weird but I adapted. Sexually, it was different... having a woman so big (so tall) in bed, not comparable to big in size (non thin).


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I was starting to read (non-thin) as (nothing) towards the end of that !!!
My eyes have gone fuzzy from (non-thing) 'ing too much ...

I'm so glad it was one of your shorter responses @changos


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I probably have some personal types (character/soul/the person on the inside), but I don't have physical types. All my partners have been fairly different from each other, other than they're all women, lol. Generally speaking, its rare for me to find a potential partner ugly or unattractive if I find who they are internally attractive. I tend to feel most women are usually beautiful as a general rule. That only changes with their personality, for the better or worse.


This pretty much says it for me too--except I'm a female and am only attracted to males.


----------



## mightyoak (Feb 1, 2017)

Strictly physically speaking, I seem to be drawn to brown haired men with large foreheads. Here's some past celebrity crush examples:
Mike Patton







Noel Fielding







Rob Pattinson


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

In terms of physical appearance, I don't have too much preference, as long as they're at least somewhat attractive. Body type slim or average, maybe a bit above average. They have to be intelligent, preferably more than me, funny/similar sense of humour, good chemistry (it's easy to cary conversation with them), have similar interests.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I probably have some personal types (character/soul/the person on the inside), but I don't have physical types. All my partners have been fairly different from each other, other than they're all women, lol. Generally speaking, its rare for me to find a potential partner ugly or unattractive if I find who they are internally attractive. I tend to feel most women are usually beautiful as a general rule. That only changes with their personality, for the better or worse.


That's sweet. Like being eaten alive by a giant cotton candy machine sweet. 
So in the spirit of mixing sour and hot spice and ruining that which sounds too nice...
I'll rephrase the question to be relevant to your situation:

If not a preference in the partners you accept in reality, what are your preferences in fantasy?


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm 5'5" and 106 lbs. I've put on some weight since I quit ballet and came off the pill, but I'm trying to manage it. I'm in my early 20's, so my expectations are going to lean to younger guys. I don't have really have celebrity crushes, but these are the kind of guys I think are attractive:



Kit Harrington 5'8" 170 lbs.
Sometimes he beefs up too much for my tastes. Years of ballet, visually I'm drawn to leaner men.

* *















Josh Hutcherson 5'7" 150 lbs 

* *















Charlie Rowe 5'9" 170 lbs 

* *


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Physically, I can be 'attracted' to various types, but I think my ideal would be... not telling!


----------



## mightyoak (Feb 1, 2017)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Physically, I can be 'attracted' to various types, but I think my ideal would be... not telling!


Oh! C'mon! opcorn:


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

I like big asses.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Tropes said:


> That's sweet. Like being eaten alive by a giant cotton candy machine sweet.
> So in the spirit of mixing sour and hot spice and ruining that which sounds too nice...
> I'll rephrase the question to be relevant to your situation:
> 
> If not a preference in the partners you accept in reality, what are your preferences in fantasy?


If I don't have any physical preferences irl, I dunno why I'd have them in 'fantasy', lol. As long as its a woman, and she smells good, I'm pretty ok with whatever else, tbh. It matters more to me that we're compatible, we share things in common, she's compassionate and caring, she appreciates what I have to offer, she's open minded, and so on.

And I'm not saying this out of some form of nobility or something. It is what it is. I'm attracted to a person's character, soul, how they operate, whatever you wanna call it. Doesn't matter if she's short, tall, blonde, red head, brunette, fashion oriented or fashion blind, lol. As long as she doesn't smell horrible, I'm pretty accepting of most things as they are, lol.

I guess if you need a preference... she's reasonably well groomed? :laughing: I've never had a 'type' so I dunno. Tbh I'd rather have variety than the same looking partners over and over anyways. Attraction for me doesn't happen until I've gotten to know someone for awhile. Then it clicks. I don't just see a random woman on the street or something and start drooling, lol.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Tropes said:


> If not a preference in the partners you accept in reality, what are your preferences in fantasy?


Whoever I'm interested in at the time--be he tall, short, light, dark, or whatever.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

mightyoak said:


> Oh! C'mon! opcorn:


Pop up sum pics n I tell u_u if its for me, look gud.


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

6'2" 167 lbs
Colin Firth








5'10" 136 lbs
Jeonghan Yoon









Harry Styles
6' 163 lbs









Chris Hemsworth
6'3" 220 lbs









Eunji Jeong
5'4" 103 lbs








Well, my type is apparently "curiously looking up to the left corner of a picture"



But in all serious, my physical type for guys is ..... nice hair
for girls... Eunji


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Guys with good faces who are fun at parties.


----------



## Diga (Feb 11, 2015)

If we're just talking about physical appearance. I don't like red-heads. I've kissed a couple red-heads trying to overlook it, and it's the one weird thing that I'm superficial about. Same goes with pale blue-eyed blondes. I guess it's having 100% light features that I can't get attracted to.

Other than that, it's hard to define what's attractive to me physically. I don't really care too much.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

poco a poco said:


> Well, my type is apparently "curiously looking up to the left corner of a picture"


:laughing:


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

Isn't Jason Momoa almost every woman's ideal?


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I do, but the more appealing thing is the double double-take.

As an example, you are walking through a mall going about your business. As you are walking you pass by an attractive person. A step or two later you instinctively do a double take. Then you see the person you passed is also doing, or has done, a double take as well.

The chemistry can work for you. It just takes enough courage to follow up that short term opening.

I’d put that before body type. They may be your preference anyway. If not your preferred type, it likely will not matter. The door just swung open.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Glad this thread isn't full of _''I don't care about physical appearance, just the person inside....'' _

I'm not going into details because that would take a while but men: Short hair....all the time and always. The second it's a couple of inches I lose all interest. And when I see a friggin' manbun I literally want to run a lawnmower on their skulls. How is this such a thing now??

Attraction works in mysterious ways though. I lost count the number of times where someone checks none of the boxes I usually look for but they're still strangely hot somehow. Just like other times someone has all the features that make me melt, but somehow it doesn't work at all.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

@*Rascal01* you just reminded me of something...when in my early 20's, this teenage boy age 16-19, started "chasing me" down the escalator, at the shopping mall. I was headed down with my friend, & he was going up, with his friends. He was asking me for my number, but I was caught off guard, & declined. I don't know if he was being serious, or if it was just a dare, but now I'll never know. He was a bit too young for me, at the time, anyway. :laughing:


----------



## Monkey Queen (Sep 8, 2018)

I like a guy who is tall and lean and have the right amount of muscle tone. 

I am more picky about his body than his face. Most people are at least decent looking in the face as far as I am concerned but nice bodies are harder to come by.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

So what if you took Jason Momoa, same height same color tones and similar facial features, but replaced an acting career with an office job, replaced his passion for sports and surfing with the knack*, replaced working out with stress eating, and extended that for enough years for his six-pack to merge into a one-pack, a very big one-pack which he is working on reducing (but just enough so that the optimistic scenario isn't a six pack so much as it's avoiding diabetes)?

I mean, I'd blow that guy (If I could bend that way).

1. The knack

* *


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Mmmm said:


> @*Rascal01* you just reminded me of something...when in my early 20's, this teenage boy age 16-19, started "chasing me" down the escalator, at the shopping mall. I was headed down with my friend, & he was going up, with his friends. He was asking me for my number, but I was caught off guard, & declined. I don't know if he was being serious, or if it was just a dare, but now I'll never know. He was a bit too young for me, at the time, anyway. :laughing:


I doubt it was a dare, given that it happened on two escalators ‘passing in the night.’ It sounds spontaneous. That you were in your early 20’s, and doubtless attractive, he late teens with throbbing libido, my guess it was genuine. It’s classic, you taken by surprise, he running in the wrong direction trying to catch you or keep up.

My guess is that he still remembers you, possibly yet lamenting his lack of success. After all, you still remember him. 

I live in ongoing wonder of the natural beauty of women, and at their nearly magical ability to attract and distract men. That he charged after you is no surprise to me.

I missed stepping up to a street curb in Dublin, Ireland, as an Irish lass passed in front of me on the sidewalk. At 22 or 23 she was stunning, with her genes borne by a Viking invasion. Seeing my misstep and knowing she caused it, she suppressed her giggle a bit as she continued on. She, and a dozen more live on in my memory.

You know, Mmmm, you ‘guys’ are just great. The world would be a mighty dull place without you.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Tropes said:


> So what if you took Jason Momoa, same height same color tones and similar facial features, but replaced an acting career with an office job, replaced his passion for sports and surfing with the knack*, replaced working out with stress eating, and extended that for enough years for his six-pack to merge into a one-pack, a very big one-pack which he is working on reducing (but just enough so that the optimistic scenario isn't a six pack so much as it's avoiding diabetes)?
> 
> I mean, I'd blow that guy (If I could bend that way).


Heck yeah, I would still find him attractive, even more so, because it's an attainable dream. After all, with those eyes, & personality, I'd be happy, with a beer belly, more to love. :wink: Isn't that our eventuality, anyway?



@*Rascal01* I appreciate your sentiments. I was really inclined to believe that the efforts made by that young man, was just for a dare. But now, you have me rethinking that event. It's hard for me to imagine any man, fawning over me. Probably because I don't see myself in that way. It's very difficult to measure your own attractiveness, at least for me. I can't feign modesty, because it really does baffle me, when interest is displayed towards me. I lean towards thinking that any attention is mistaken, & distrust their motives, most likely due, to my own defective self worth. :crazy:


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

*He's so PURDY!!!*








I really love his loud presence, & excitable nature, it's contagious. I can't stop smiling, watching all the interviews from the Aquaman premiere. He reminds me, of some of the men in my life, that were just as loud, & fun to be around! Throw in that, sexy deep voice. :blushed: It balances my quiet, serious, nature. I'm guessing he's a *EXFX*.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Your classic Western yogini type, slim but fit with a nice but not huge rack. Long hair. I tend to like darker hues in both skin and hair, not that I'd say no to a nice blonde. Redheads I really don't like, especially that white skin, and I find extremely few East Asians attractive. They tend to look like adolescent boys to me, and I've lived several years in SE Asia. Height is nice but not crucial. I probably have something of a preference for oval-ish faces and slightly broader (as opposed to "fine" or "thin") facial features.

In Game of Thrones for example, Robb Stark's wife Talisa would be my no. 1 pick, and Missandei my no. 2. I don't like the actresses (Oona Chapman and Nathalie Emmanuel) outside of GoT nearly as much - I very much prefer the way they dress and carry themselves in GoT.

This is pretty much ideal:











Unfortunately that body type almost never goes along with a decent mind and personality.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Alexander Skarsgård is _the perfect man_ physically speaking. 
Tall and muscular, but not in the gross, exaggerating way.


















any variations of him are acceptable, although obviously not on the same level. <3


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

I have a thing for long hair on guys and "golden haired beauties" (men). But none of this is a 'this is ALL I like' scenario. You'd be surprised with what I've 'settled' for in the past (as harsh as it sounds) based on their alluring confidence and personality. I tend to prefer guys with lighter hair than my own (I'm brunette), cos I have this thing where I don't want us looking like siblings. So, I also tend to also like blue eyes. But it really does depend on the individual. Because there are some unique amazing combinations out there!!! I'm fairly tall (5'8) and slim with an hourglass shape, so preferably a guy taller than me and pretty in-shape would be good. Tall enough that I could actually wear heels would be amazing. But not too tall that he's lanky or doofus-looking. I don't like too thin, fat, or too muscly. Just normal, ideally toned/some muscle. And gosh it's great when a guy has nice legs, with the right amount of muscle. :blushed:




























^ he has this expression in his eyes that I just can't handle...the perfect masculine vibe (attraction wise)


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm trying so hard to think of people I find attractive... I tell you, I'll probably remember them all when I'm not trying to think about it lol.

Ralph Fiennes
View attachment 814919

Ben Willbond (yes the guy from Horrible Histories xD)
View attachment 814921

Peter O'Toole
View attachment 814923

Jack Davenport (if you haven't seen Mary Bryant, I recommend watching it.)
View attachment 814925

Howard Jones
View attachment 814927


Yeah I can't really think of any one else. I do like Michael J Fox, Neil Finn, sometimes goth guys, can't forget Professor Snape, Loki, Black Jack Randall. Just to say I don't really like Tom Hiddleston, just Loki. And a lot of famous guys that girls seem to like e.g Benedict Cumberbatch and Robert Pattison, they're not my type. And sorry girls I'm not into Jamie Frasier (from Outlander) either. 

I don't really know what my type is if I had to label it, I just find attractive, what I find attractive, lol.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

@*Armeen Arlerrt*
Ralph Fiennes & Jack Davenport are both really sexy! Did you see Jack Davenport in Breathless? I really liked him in that series, but I was sad it didn't continue.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Mmmm said:


> @*Armeen Arlerrt*
> Ralph Fiennes & Jack Davenport are both really sexy! Did you see Jack Davenport in Breathless? I really liked him in that series, but I was sad it didn't continue.


No I haven't. I only know him from Mary Bryant.
I've seen a lot of movies with Ralph Fiennes however.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

These are more or less non-negotiable:
white, blonde, blue eyes
thicc
not ridiculously tall (<1,80 m, tall women look kinda goofy with their noodle arms and noodle legs, see Fig. 1)








Fig 1. No-go​
authentic, reasonable, can handle an argument (spine=exists), intelligent (does things other than scrolling insta), not a whore/commie, love language: physical touch & quality time

For reference I'm a 1,76/1,77 68 kg skeleton (thus the name) with a personality that's more acquired taste than likeable and sociable. 

[HR][/HR]


Mmmm said:


> I think *Kevin James* is a sexy, loyal, funny guy.
> *He's on the short end at 5'8/1.76*


You fuckin what  1,76 is average/more than average in most places in Europe and for reference, half are even shorter.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Skeletalz said:


> 1,76 is average/more than average in most places in Europe and for reference, half are even shorter.





> *My height range would be from 5'8/1.76 & up*, I'm 5'5/1.67. I prefer someone with some meat on their bones, at least 200lbs/90kg. & above. Hair, no hair, doesn't matter to me. Skin or eye color, does not matter either.
> 
> I think *Kevin James** is a sexy, loyal, funny guy.
> He's on the short end at 5'8/1.76 *


To clarify, I didn't say 1.76 was "short". I said I have a spectrum of what I like, in a potential partner, & the height range that I look for, starts at 1.76, putting it on the shorter end of _my attraction spectrum. _


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Mmmm said:


> To clarify, I didn't say 1.76 was "short". I said I have a spectrum of what I like, in a potential partner, & the height range that I look for, starts at 1.76, putting it on the shorter end of _my attraction spectrum. _


I'm 1.74

Damn, i missed 2 cms...


_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

contradictionary said:


> I'm 1.74
> 
> Damn, i missed 2 cms...
> 
> ...


Haha what a manlet lmao


----------



## Artificial_Lifeform (Jul 22, 2015)

I get attracted to lots of different kinds of women but never to those who are fat. Weight problems is a big downer.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

contradictionary said:


> I'm 1.74
> 
> Damn, i missed 2 cms...
> 
> ...


So close...:wink:


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

is it super cheese to say i'm really only into my fiance and don't really notice other men?

sure i can tell if someone is good looking, but there's a world of difference between "handsome guy" and "i am attracted to this guy"


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

muscular tough guys turn me on especially fight starters


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

I actually have some visual preferences when it comes to girls: attraction to hourglass shape, especially wider hips and narrow waist which can be clearly distinct from each other. This has actually been quite big turn-on for me since my sexuality started to develop first time and I guess it's even some kind of fetish for me (especially when combined with nice outfits as I don't value nudity visually)  I don't prefer too skinny girls, also not athletic ones - softer and curvy build is better for me and this kind of shape I prefer could be possible in a quite wide range of weights too so actual weight isn't important. Being lucky that my GF has exactly those features although we didn't first meet because of that of course - suitable visuals do help but it's more important what a person has between their ears 

My GF has said her preferences are that the guy is taller and bigger than her and has at least some flesh on the bones  Also she prefers half-long hair which I had already before we met.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Physical preference: I have a thing for tall, thin guys with large eyes. Have been repeatedly attracted to this type. I prefer fair over tanned skin.
Personality preference: shy, gentle, sensitive guys.
Overall, elf-like guys- sometimes I feel they can fly and disappear in a blink of eyeroud:


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I really like mixed Latino men. My last boyfriend in LA was Argentine and Chilean, strong features and hazel eyes. I dated Jewish men outside him. Strong features and strong personality. In NorCal I've had a mixed bag. My ideal is strongly non white vegan. Like big black dude with no meat or even more preferably Latino vegan. I've gradually stopped preferring white unless they're Jewish or Latino. 

I look at athletic vegan men and they're mostly black. I'm going to live within a socio-economic group that agrees with my values. If he a white guy so be it but I don't expect it. 

From a totally shallow level I like that weird dark skin and green eye thing. Or white skin with blue.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Forest Nymph said:


> I really like mixed Latino men. My last boyfriend in LA was Argentine and Chilean, strong features and hazel eyes. I dated Jewish men outside him. Strong features and strong personality. In NorCal I've had a mixed bag. My ideal is strongly non white vegan. Like big black dude with no meat or even more preferably Latino vegan. I've gradually stopped preferring white unless they're Jewish or Latino.
> 
> I look at athletic vegan men and they're mostly black. I'm going to live within a socio-economic group that agrees with my values. If he a white guy so be it but I don't expect it.
> 
> From a totally shallow level I like that weird dark skin and green eye thing. Or white skin with blue.


That's a very specific taste.. and I'm glad somebody has that kind of preference, speaking as a half dutch half Iraqi-origin Israeli Jewish guy with white skin and blue eyes. And as far as world view.. I think you should take a look at the "big picture" thread I started in the NF section.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

I like masculine, rugged men. Face shape and body type matter a lot. I love a strong jawline. I don’t tend to get worked up over skinny sticks, I’d rather someone more... sturdy? Though the one 10 I saw was skinny with a good face and clothes, so I guess there are exceptions. Height doesn’t matter much to me.

I like traditionally feminine appearing women. I have a fetish for long, nail polished finger nails. I also like redheads. I basically want to be fucked by an Instagram Queen. And be suffocated by boobs.

Yeah my physical tastes are pretty traditional and boring when it comes to what will turn me on or not. But when choosing a partner hardly any of this effects that decision.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Surreal Snake said:


> Me it’s more about chemistry as opposed to type of body. My current GF is 5.0 tall even and plump. I’m 6”4 240 so quite the difference. Usually the women I go for typically taller but this works for now


The 6'4 caught my attention so, I had to check out your profile pic and YUM!


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> The 6'4 caught my attention so, I had to check out your profile pic and YUM!


Haha danke babes. I’m a single boi again she wasn’t bad enough..


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Surreal Snake said:


> Haha danke babes. I’m a single boi again she wasn’t bad enough..


*Rethinks picador position, jumps off horse wearing a red leather bodysuit- slings out red cape in one hand and whip in other*


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*At the core of it, my criteria is simple.*

Upon examining all the fictional characters I've been attracted to, I've found that they all have 1 thing in common. 
-- They meme. 

as to the all the nonfictional people I've had crushes on - they laughed at MY bs memes.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Wohpe said:


> Isn't Jason Momoa almost every woman's ideal?


He's good looking but not my type. I could see why other women like him though.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I've noticed I seem to be attracted to guys with blonde hair though. Well not every guy with blonde hair but you know what I mean.
And blue eyes as well. I saw this nice looking red head guy with blue eyes one time :hearteyes:.

I've noticed there's bone structures I like and don't like, but I don't know how to describe them. All I know is I _don't_ like square jawlines


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, there's certain people that can stop you in your tracks, no matter what you are doing. Then there's those people, that once you get to know them, they become beautiful to you, because you see their internal beauty. I thought of this when I came across a picture of "my ENFJ" on Yelp. His brother-in-law posted a picture of him at a strange angle while he was eating, it made his nose, & ears look big. But even so, I still think he's the sexiest man alive, narrowly beating out Momoa. :laughing: It's because I know him, & the type of man he is, which makes him stand out to me. On the other hand, a gorgeous model could be seen as ugly, if their personality or attitude is nasty. As some have already commented, there's something to be said about internal beauty too.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> The 6'4 caught my attention so, I had to check out your profile pic and YUM!


Told you :wink:


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

My type is obviously female, about 165-170 cm tall, with an oval face. I 'm attracted to classical "hourglass" figures, a flat belly is also quite important. I don't like very muscular women.


----------



## davidwod (Dec 24, 2018)

how do I make a thread


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

JennyJukes said:


> Told you :wink:


You did and I forgot to check it out until, this thread. Alas, I think he prefers easy, roll over females *grins*

To each their own : )


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> You did and I forgot to check it out until, this thread. Alas, I think he prefers easy, roll over females *grins*
> 
> To each their own : )


Damn women sexualising men.
We don't even know if he's started his man period yet!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

JennyJukes said:


> Damn women sexualising men.
> We don't even know if he's started his man period yet!


No, just statements of fact : ) No sexualizing going on. lol I like SS...he likes to bite not be bit....


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to answer the OP... I like scars. Physical or internal.

Tall bc I wear heels
Usually, green or blue eyes
Defiant, almost bull like look in their eyes
The physical body/face and structure can be on one end of the spectrum or the other. Aura is more my thing.


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

When I was single, physical type was of less importance to me. I never believed in having a physical type, only a connection. 

My husband wasn't a physical type (Brown hair and bearded) I ever saw myself with, but as I got to know him, he became the most physically attractive man to me. The point is that I was open to knowing him, and in time, I fell in love with him.


----------



## INTxress (Aug 25, 2018)

Give me a non-dominating guy with nice hair and calves and I'm in


----------



## Asity (May 12, 2014)

Usually guys with non-blonde, a bit longer to long hair with darker eyes. An attractive face/head is really what matters most to me. But I've found different types attractive, I think it more largely depends on how they carry themselves, facial mimic, body language, smile etc. Exceptions may be bald men and men who look like they do nothing but lift weights in the gym - I also don't really like blue eyes but there have at least been a couple of exceptions there.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm really liking Steve Carell with the gray hair, sexy. :wink:










Edit: I'm rethinking the age difference, I might widen the age gap a little more than before, because older men can be really sexy. Not to mention all their life experience, wisdom, & hopefully they would be more accepting. I think the pros list is longer than the cons, IMO. Plus with the little blue pill we should be good to go.


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

There's just really one thing for me.

I'm almost always instantly attracted to guys with classes. (Of course, while I'd consider myself attracted, I don't actually do anything substantial about it because that alone isn't enough to get me going.)

Meanwhile, SO is a foot taller than I am and has a normal 20/20 vision. But there's just something about his smile whenever he talks crazy about his interests and new discoveries, his sense of humor, his intellectual and creative flair, his wit... I was largely attracted to his mind, tbh. And I'll always be.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

INTxress said:


> Give me a non-dominating guy with nice hair and calves and I'm in











This is billy 


VERY non domijating and Nice hair 


XDDDD


----------



## Lion87 (Jul 15, 2018)

interesting thread, am looking but not sure who i would run into here.


----------



## INTxress (Aug 25, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> View attachment 816171
> 
> 
> This is billy
> ...


What about the calves?


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

INTxress said:


> What about the calves?


The perfect men don't exist


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

*Intuitive types* because I can't seem to relate to Sensors as much. Sensors don't seem to like my topics. I am highly driven and find anyone who takes me away from my work can get under my skin, especially if it's for "social" rather than "experiences". I'd rather he be working on his own stuff while I work on mine, in the same room, or both of us having a goal we are working on together. I love visionaries, creativity, intelligence, forward thinking and musically inclined. If my boundaries on trust are broken, I am not forgiving. I am not clingy and do not like clingy. They HAVE to have a hobby. I cannot BE his hobby or I will run. And being upbeat is a bonus, because who has time to be sucked into someone's smog? haha ;P

Body type, healthy. Usually younger than me by quite a bit. 

I am not sure why I am posting this. 
What are we all learning? lol


----------



## Gloria Germanica (Dec 27, 2018)

My preferences are... controversial.


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

Oh? That's interesting. Controversial because society says they would be?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I've discovered that I am apparently into Nazis...

I did not know that this was a thing until recently, when I slicked my husbands hair back and really liked it. Friends came over for games and one said "wow pif, when did you become a racist?" Because of how his hair was fixed. Next, I choose a haircut I really liked for him... The barber was laughing the entire time he cut it. Only later I found out it was probably due to a Jewish girl asking for her husband to have Richard Spenser's haircut. Our friends have been giving me a lot of crap for this. I kind of wonder if I'd like it if he wore an ss uniform, but also I'm scared I would. :/

I'm also not really into blondes and am a little surprised/confused at the discovery that I am apparently attracted to a look with these connotations.


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

*daleks_exterminate*, right wing, as Jordan Peterson would say, rather than Nazis.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Dark, brown hair, blue eyes as for appearance. Definitely. I have never been much attracted to blonde people. Somehow.

Guys I am attracted to irl are not usually such handsome faces as Iwan above.  There must be something about them though. Logically.

By the way, my bf is slightly shorter than me, has a round belly and round face which he covers with a well-kept beard. And them blue eyes...


----------



## INTxress (Aug 25, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> The perfect men don't exist


I didn't say I need him to be perfect. Just three factors.


----------



## Amyra (Sep 20, 2018)

The attitude, the way he presents himself, the way he talks.. matters the most to me! After that, what he talks matters to me. 

As for physical attributes, I tend to get attracted to guys with slim and chiseled faces.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Mone said:


> View attachment 816351
> 
> 
> Dark, brown hair, blue eyes as for appearance. Definitely. I have never been much attracted to blonde people. Somehow.
> ...


Ppeople like him use kératopigmentation

Its impossible in natural way. 

So. You can have a guy and tell him to do this for you if you are an p^sychopath

Because i support everything but not eyes color. 
Eyess are the fucking door of your souls 

Dont play with it. 


But i really want to have green eyes with my black hair. That very very sexy after all.


----------

